# Envy Valeting brushes



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Does any one know if the Envy Valeting Brushes are as good as the Swissvax ones?? 
Ive seen them on EBAY and they look good...

Cheers


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have them and think they are brilliant!


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^^

What he said seems good to me.. I have a couple and used them quite a few times seem to do the job for me..


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

They are pretty much the same. I get them from the same place as Envy (I'm guessing) and have about 20 in the van!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are better IMO because they are plastic so won't rot


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

I think they are great. I have 4 at the mo.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

so where can you buy these brushes??


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

I bought mine from an equine shop as they use the same brush for painting **** on the horses feet or whatever there call  £1.50 mine cost and 1 lasted me about 4months :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Sky69 said:


> I bought mine from an equine shop as they use the same brush for painting **** on the horses feet or whatever there call  £1.50 mine cost and 1 lasted me about 4months :thumb:


Hoof brushes are designed to apply oil based products and will fall to bits with certain types of wheel cleaning products.


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

megs WB, AG machine degreaser, AG wheels cleaner nothing has touched it so far


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

DPN said:


> Hoof brushes are designed to apply oil based products and will fall to bits with certain types of wheel cleaning products.


Lucky they are NOT hoof oil brushes then Dave eh


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Lucky they are NOT hoof oil brushes then Dave eh


I know your's arn't :thumb:

But i know someone's who is



Sky69 said:


> I bought mine from an equine shop as they use the same brush for painting **** on the horses feet or whatever there call  £1.50 mine cost and 1 lasted me about 4months :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sky69 said:


> I bought mine from an equine shop as they use the same brush for painting **** on the horses feet or whatever there call  £1.50 mine cost and 1 lasted me about 4months :thumb:


Thats not too good mate! I have 2 (and this will sound like sales talk BUT) that I bought when SWUK used to sell exactly the same brush and its 3yrs old and is still going strong. I actually prefer these to the current wooden handled SW brush.
It has had AS smart wheels, AG wheel cleaner, Megs wheel brightener, AS and AG fallout remover, AS Treble X and its still with me! It even resisted wonderwheels...

I dont plug the brushes on here as I dont need to and it would be against forum rules, the feedback speaks for itself as does word of mouth.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheers Tim and everyone else for your replys...

So is the best place to get these on Ebay??


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

I was really happy with mine as the ones i've used have been less then ****, these are the cheapest one's i've found and have served me well  if yours do last as long as you say they do then is it possible for a link to the items on ebay as i'm always up for sampling different brushes :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

:tumbleweed:

Any links boys?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

another thumbs up from me! great brush! I have 4. one I use every week on my wheels. 

Ben


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Sky69 said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Any links boys?


Just go on ebay and search for swissvax. You will see them :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Just bought some hoof oil brushes - fortunately it's not been an expensive mistake


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Just bought some hoof oil brushes - fortunately it's not been an expensive mistake


They look the part but don't last.


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

Just placed order with envy now for one of the brushes :thumb:

my second hoof oil brush is still going strong mind


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I use the Envy brushes too following a recommendation on here a few months back.


I prefer the plastic handle on the Envy brush to the SV brush :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hoof Oil brushes on eBay


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Hoof Oil brushes on eBay


If i ever get a horse i will keep the LINK in mind :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Superb Detail Brushes on eBay


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

and the difference is? (about £1.55?)


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I am now relieved of £4 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Hoof Oil brushes on eBay


I bought some of the ones in the first link shown on that page. I've now also bought both an Envy wheel and detail brush set. It will be interesting comparing them, but I don't doubt the honesty of the posters vouching for the Envy brushes. For the cost of two cheapo hoof oil brushes you can get an Envy brush that is designed for the job and by all accounts will last years.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you remember the cheap brush set available from Aldi - they looked just like SV brushes but they were ****e!!

The bristles kept falling out and one of mine fell apart. Tim's brushes are awesome, I have about 7 of them I think,


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

just bought the twin set. I need to clean the door shuts really as i never usually bother


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheers Guys for all the positive replys...

Just ordered a wheel and detailing brushes from Envy...

Cheers Tim


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I am also £4 lighter now.

:lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks to all who have ordered. I think they should all have arrived by today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep, turned up today - thanks :thumb:. 

I can already see a difference between your brushes and the hoof oil ones off ebay. The Envy ones are much better quality with noticeably softer bristles. The hoof oil brushes are already shedding bristles and I haven't even used them yet.

If you squeeze the hoof oil brush head near the base of the bristles there is a noticeable hard lump. The first cm of bristles on all three hoof oil brushes are matted together with glue. This is most definately not the case with your brushes.

I know where those hoof oil brushes are going...


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine turned up today... Cheers Tim :thumb:

dont want to sound stupid  but im guessing the number 12 brush is the wheel and the number 16 the detailing one??


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

matt_r said:


> Mine turned up today... Cheers Tim :thumb:
> 
> dont want to sound stupid  but im guessing the number 12 brush is the wheel and the number 16 the detailing one??


I believe it is the other way around.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Lol silly me, thanks for that mate...


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Phisp said:


> I believe it is the other way around.


Correct, sorry for the slow response!


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

DPN said:


> If i ever get a horse i will keep the LINK in mind :lol:


Or a Donkey


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

These brushes kick ass. used mine yesturday. The vikan is the BEST brush for MV2 wheels aswell.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Nick, glad you're pleased


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Another thumbs up from me. Got my set yesturday, can't fault the service or brushes.

Thanks !


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Ditto above - great brushes! Got mine yesterday, used them today...love em. 

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tim - when are you getting some more on eBay?


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm hoping for a clear day on Saturday so i can use mine


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I've got 2 of these and can't fault them.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Have re-listed now as have been away from the computer.


----------

